# Hi there You guys! Recently Converted here from Northern Saskatchewan



## Tim Walsh (Nov 7, 2015)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I have recently been converted to being a hobby machinist, for the purposes of my own company, I am an expert (25 years exp) in Computers and programming, also robotics applications. My secondary discipline is electronics (which is probably my greatest love), but now, metal machining is on this list.

So Hi to all!


----------



## Alexander (Nov 7, 2015)

hey welcome to the form. Sounds like you have lots of experience with computers.  What capacity do you work with robots. I am trained to program and run Fanuc robots for machine tending, that's fun stuff.  Have you bought any machining equipment yet?


----------



## Tim Walsh (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes I just purchased a BusyBeeTools B2229 Combo Lathe Mill, from the Calgary store.  I am really looking forward to it, as it arrives on monday --- very excited! I derived my robotics designs from the "makers fair" movement, and the RC drone technology currently available.  I have a diverse background of 3d Design and Programming, including quite a bit of web development. I felt that my next step of metal fabrication and metal lathing was my only choice if I want to advance my designs. So here I am.  Cheers!


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Tim! Let us know your impressions of your new machine.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

